# Dalla Spagna: Higuain è del Napoli



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Scoop di AS che da per fatto l'acquisto di Higuain; al Real Madrid 37 milioni di euro più 3 di bonus. Al giocatore ingaggio annuo di 6 milioni di euro, uno in più di quanto guadagnava a Madrid.


----------



## tequilad (23 Luglio 2013)

Cifre astronomiche


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

Ma sono impazziti?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me in Serie A può essere tanta roba.


----------



## Butcher (23 Luglio 2013)

Non vale quella cifra.


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2013)

Beh con Higuain sarebbero molto pericolosi per i primi tre posti.Aspetto cmq l'ufficialità,non si sa mai con il Nabbule


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Nel caso piazzasse anche Higuain, il Napoli avrebbe dato al Real la bellezza di 60 mln, finanziandogli una buona fetta del mercato in entrata.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Luglio 2013)

Vendere Cavani a 64 e prendere Higuain a 40.....beh....mi viene da dire...._è tutto un ****_. Farei la scommessa Damiao,e al diavolo i diritti d'immagine cinematografaro!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

Non vale quei soldi a mio avviso.

Si vedrà


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

Non so, non mi piace molto come stanno spendendo i soldi


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2013)

Troppi soldi, però Higuain in Serie A potrebbe fare faville.


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

secondo me ha tutte le carte in regola per fare bene......

se però partono con l' idea che dovrà fare 30 gol allora è meglio che non ci pensino....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2013)

Giocatore da 20/25 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

L'affarone lo fa il Real.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Io dico che per loro sarà un ottimo acquisto, d'altronde chi avrebbero dovuto prendere? Per sostituire Cavani avrebbero dovuto acquistare soltanto Falcao e l'operazione non avrebbe avuto senso, credo che Higuain sarebbe tanta roba per il Napoli.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;238483 ha scritto:


> L'affarone lo fa il Real.



Io credo entrambi. Il Real perchè prende tantissimi soldi per una riserva. Il Napoli perchè sostituisce benissimo Cavani, portando nel campionato italiano uno che fa la differenza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2013)

C'è da dire che la Serie A dopo un anno di transizione sta tornando ad avere fuoriclasse (vedi Tevez)


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo entrambi. Il Real perchè prende tantissimi soldi per una riserva. Il Napoli perchè sostituisce benissimo Cavani, portando nel campionato italiano uno che fa la differenza.



A me higuain non piace molto, avrei virato su Suarez del Liverpool.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio *Higuain-Napoli sono ai dettagli.*


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

*E' fatta. Il giocatore ha accettato l'offerta del Napoli. Ora si aspetta solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' fatta. Il giocatore ha accettato l'offerta del Napoli. Ora si aspetta solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*




.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2013)

grande acquisto, han speso troppo, ma era ovvio che dopo che incassi tanto per Cavani tutti ti chiedono il doppio... continuando ad aspettare non avrebbero preso nessuno...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

E' un grandissimo acquisto, ora faranno una cosa simile:
Callejon (Insigne) Hamsik Mertens
Higuain

Si prendono di diritto una delle prime tre piazze.


----------



## iceman. (23 Luglio 2013)

Quest'anno la vedo nera nera


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' un grandissimo acquisto, ora faranno una cosa simile:
> Callejon (Insigne) Hamsik Mertens
> Higuain
> 
> Si prendono di diritto una delle prime tre piazze.



Beh ovvio, anche perchè non si fermeranno qui, ora andranno su un terzino cedendo Zuniga e probabilmente su un centrocampista (Gonalons?)


----------



## gabuz (23 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Cifre astronomiche


.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' fatta. Il giocatore ha accettato l'offerta del Napoli. Ora si aspetta solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Con 40 milioni ti prendevi Ibra ed avevi più possibilità di vincere lo scudo.

Certo che se il Napoli spende 40 milioni sono anni che una squadra italiana non spende queste cifre, il Napoli ormai ha preso il posto del Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

ahahah bel colpo per carità ma 40 milioni sono tanti


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah bel colpo per carità ma 40 milioni sono tanti



Vero ma anche no. Il City ha speso 30 per Negredo alla fine che ha 28 anni. Se i club fanno questi prezzi folli è una conseguenza dell'intero mercato. Dunque alla fine Higuain per 40 non sono follia ha anche 25 anni grande esperienza, gioca titolare nella nazionale...non c'è altro in giro. 

Io avrei provato Suarez se devi dare 40 ad Higuain puoi darne 50 a Liverpool e ti prendi l'uruguayano. Poi se lui non vuole in Napoli è un conto. Ma se il Real prende Bale non prende anche Suarez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero ma anche no. Il City ha speso 30 per Negredo alla fine che ha 28 anni. Se i club fanno questi prezzi folli è una conseguenza dell'intero mercato. Dunque alla fine Higuain per 40 non sono follia ha anche 25 anni grande esperienza, gioca titolare nella nazionale...non c'è altro in giro.
> 
> Io avrei provato Suarez se devi dare 40 ad Higuain puoi darne 50 a Liverpool e ti prendi l'uruguayano. Poi se lui non vuole in Napoli è un conto. Ma se il Real prende Bale non prende anche Suarez



la pensiamo uguale tifo'o...


----------



## Graxx (23 Luglio 2013)

higuain grande colpo...ma effettivamente io ne avrei speso qualcuno in più prendendo suarez che è un fenomeno anche se magari per come gioca benitez nn sarebbe stato l'ideale....pandev hamsik mertens dietro higuain è tanta roba...centrocampo e difesa però sn da rinforzare...altrimenti la juve è ancora sopra...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Callejòn Hamsik Mertens
...........Higuain

Secondo me è tantissima roba, l'unico che mi lascia dei dubbi è Callejòn, per il resto credo sia alto livello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2013)

Tanta roba, hanno fatto un grande acquisto. Se prendono anche un altro centrale, un terzino ed un centrocampista possono davvero puntare a qualcosa di importante in Serie A.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Callejòn Hamsik Mertens
> ...........Higuain
> 
> Secondo me è tantissima roba, *l'unico che mi lascia dei dubbi è Callejòn*, per il resto credo sia alto livello.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Io vedrei così il Napoli
Behrami-Inler
Mertes-Hamsik-Insigne
Higuain


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


Insigne a destra? Almeno fino ad oggi ho immaginato Insigne in coppia con Mertens a sinistra.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Sta cosa della difesa lascia il tempo che trova. Puoi avere anche dei cessi in difesa, ma se una squadra è ben organizzata tatticamente con una fase difesiva ben collaudata anche le pippe in difesa si trasformano.

La Juve è l'esempio di come 3 cessi che prendevano imbarcate ovunque, da quando è arrivato conte la fase difesiva è cambiata.

Sono iper mega sicuro che il Napoli farà benone l'anno prossimo sino alla fine. Hanno un allenatore preparato che sa lavorare con il gruppo ed è un tattico. Prima erano dipendenti da Cavani ma ora se trovano l'quilibrio divantano ancora più forti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io vedrei così il Napoli
> Behrami-Inler
> Mertes-Hamsik-Insigne
> Higuain



bella roba...secondo me è cmq inferiore a quella nostra
Boateng/Poli De Jong Montolivo
Honda
Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insigne a destra? Almeno fino ad oggi ho immaginato Insigne in coppia con Mertens a sinistra.



Benitez lo sta provando a destra 

Così può rientrare sul sinistro e calciare in porta, come Robben


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insigne a destra? Almeno fino ad oggi ho immaginato Insigne in coppia con Mertens a sinistra.



Destra o sinistra non penso faccia moltissima differenza per uno come lui.


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Destra o sinistra non penso faccia moltissima differenza per uno come lui.



E' ambidestro per cui non dovrebbe aver problemi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Benitez lo sta provando a destra
> 
> Così può rientrare sul sinistro e calciare in porta, come Robben


Mah, mi ricorda più Cerci 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Destra o sinistra non penso faccia moltissima differenza per uno come lui.


Già sarebbe più affidabile di Callejòn che è tutto da verificare.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2013)

Che squadrone il Napoli. 
Mertens, Hamsik, Higuain e Insigne è un attacco fenomenale!! 
Ora prenderanno un gran centrocampista....

Più forti della Juventus, lo ribadisco...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che squadrone il Napoli.
> Mertens, Hamsik, Higuain e Insigne è un attacco fenomenale!!
> Ora prenderanno un gran centrocampista....
> 
> Più forti della Juventus, lo ribadisco...


Gran bell'attacco, però squadrone mi pare esagerato, poi più forti della Juventus, cioè sono opinioni, però la Juve è di 2-3 categorie sul Napoli, aldilà che si sottovaluta il cambio epocale, soprattuto tattico, della squadra azzurra con Benitez. Per me se arrivano nei primi 3, almeno il primo anno, sarà un ottimo risultato. Poi dal 2014-15 potranno seriamente pensare a lottare per lo scudo.

Comunque
*
Secondo Di Marzio El Pipita dovrebbe firmare un contratto da 4.5 mln netti annui (quasi 9 lordi), per i primi 2 anni. Poi dal secondo anno ci dovrebbe essere la ricontrattazione sui diritti d'immagine (ora divisi tra società e calciatore).*


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Pagato tantissimo, ma è uno che in campionato ti può garantire 25 gol.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

E' del Napoli; è già atterrato a Roma e in serata raggiungerà i compagni nel ritiro di Dimaro.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Higuain è stato pagato 40 milioni di euro*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

una sola parole: Follia.

Mettevi qualcosina in più e ti prendevi il signor Suarez, meglio cosi


----------



## iceman. (24 Luglio 2013)

Beh magari si rivela un flop


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Acquisti miratissimo per il 4-2-3-1 del Napoli. Secondo me è una gran prima punta per il Campionato Italiano. Pagato tanto, è vero, ma alla fine è un acquisto che al Napoli serviva e l'ultimo che ti potesse garantire al 100% carisma, tecnica ed esperienza ad altissimi livelli. Se non avessero preso lui avrebbero dovuto virare su Martinez, Damiao o altri. è questo (in piccolo) che intendo dire quando parlo di offrire, alla fine dei conti, 5 mln per Honda. Avevano un ruolo (in campo e in quanto a carisma) scoperto e non hanno badato a tante spese.


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Grandissimo colpo questo, aimè. Peccato non abbiamo preso Damiao.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Luglio 2013)

40 mil!!!! Esageratisssimoooo!!!! A questo punto molto meglio la Juve con Tevez!!! 
Bel giocatore si...ma forse x 20 l avrei capito...40 neanche x sogno!!!
Allora ibra quanti ne vale???


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Luglio 2013)

loro se lo sono potuti permettere.Grande acquisto.Male per noi meglio per la serie A.Cmq abbiamo davvero le pezze nel didietro.Dovrebbe finirla e vendere..non ci credo che all inter arriva l indonesiano e a noi non ci punta nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che squadrone il Napoli.
> Mertens, Hamsik, Higuain e Insigne è un attacco fenomenale!!
> Ora prenderanno un gran centrocampista....
> 
> Più forti della Juventus, lo ribadisco...


Lo spero con tutto il cuore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Grandissimo colpo questo, aimè. Peccato non abbiamo preso Damiao.


.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> una sola parole: Follia.
> 
> Mettevi qualcosina in più e ti prendevi il signor Suarez, meglio cosi



Il signor Suarez,cercato dal Real Madrid,non ci andrebbe manco in vacanza a Napoli.Lo stesso Pipita ha tentennato per qualche giorno prima di accettare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

La cifra è un po' esagerata, ma il giocatore è forte.

E io temo che il vero colpo ancora lo devono fare...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Comunque non mi sarei mai aspettato che il Napoli, una squadra che fino a 6 anni fa stava in serie B, ora può spendere 40 milioni per un giocatore che non succede in Italia da non so quanti anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> loro se lo sono potuti permettere.Grande acquisto.Male per noi meglio per la serie A.Cmq abbiamo davvero le pezze nel didietro.Dovrebbe finirla e vendere..non ci credo che all inter arriva l indonesiano e a noi non ci punta nessuno



Se Moratti chiede 350 per rilevare l'inter e il nano ne chiede 700 ed oltre, è ovvio che nessuno s'interessi al Milan. Vedendo poi la cocciutagine dell'androide, sai quanti anni dovranno passare prima che si decida a passare il testimone??? Minimo una decina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

*Higuain a Roma per sostenere le visite mediche con il Napoli.*


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2013)

Il Napoli l'ha messo in quel posto all'Arsenal 
Alla faccia di chi dà il calcio italiano per finito e alla faccia di Wenger.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Napoli l'ha messo in quel posto all'Arsenal
> Alla faccia di chi dà il calcio italiano per finito e alla faccia di Wenger.



bhè l'arsenal a quanto pare si consolerà con suarez


----------



## robs91 (24 Luglio 2013)

Alla fine ce l'hanno fatta a prenderlo.Gran colpo,complimenti a loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè l'arsenal a quanto pare si consolerà con suarez


Dubito, Suarez va via da una squadra mediocre per approdare in una squadra altrettanto mediocre?


----------



## robs91 (24 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dubito, Suarez va via da una squadra mediocre per approdare in una squadra altrettanto mediocre?


Per me Suarez va al Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè l'arsenal a quanto pare si consolerà con suarez



Ma per favore..leggo i giornali inglesi ed i commenti dei tifosi. Si parla di Suarez, Higuain, Bale, Fabregas, Alcantara eccc.. ecc. non so quanti nomi. Tutti si esaltano, ma la verità è che nessuno ci va, è una squadra di perdenti che non vincerà mai nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dubito, Suarez va via da una squadra mediocre per approdare in una squadra altrettanto mediocre?



Attualmente è la squadra più vicina al giocatore in inghilterra parlano di 47 milioni di sterline al liverpool e 150mila sterline a settimana al giocatore. Attualmente le altre squadre interessate sono tutte su altri fronti..ovvio che se arriva il real va li,anche a me sembra una scelta strana sia chiaro..però si parla di chiusura nei prossimi giorni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se Moratti chiede 350 per rilevare l'inter e il nano ne chiede 700 ed oltre, è ovvio che nessuno s'interessi al Milan. Vedendo poi la cocciutagine dell'androide, sai quanti anni dovranno passare prima che si decida a passare il testimone??? Minimo una decina.



Si ma...noi NON siamo l'Inter...è non lo dico da tifoso.la sala delle coppe la nostra storia ...valiamo sicuro di più Dell Inter.comunque hai ragione minimo una decina.Intanto ci aspettano anni duri...da ammettere che de laurentis sta facendo un ottimo lavoro col Napoli..io higuain lo considero un top player e sinceramente mi piace più di Mario gomez


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Luglio 2013)




----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Luglio 2013)

Bisognerebbe farsi delle domande se il Napoli può permettersi giocatori del calibro di Higuain in questo momento e senza che il suo presidente sganci un euro...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe farsi delle domande se il Napoli può permettersi giocatori del calibro di Higuain in questo momento e senza che il suo presidente sganci un euro...



Il napoli è una società modello, sempre in attivo (produce avanzi medi annui di 15 mln e più), monte ingaggi contenuto, cessioni importanti, voglia di vincere. Sono tutti fattori che a noi mancano, cioè siamo un'armata Brancaleone gestita male, che non ti da la sensazione di avere un futuro. E questo è grave.....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il napoli è una società modello, sempre in attivo (produce avanzi medi annui di 15 mln e più), monte ingaggi contenuto, cessioni importanti, voglia di vincere. Sono tutti fattori che a noi mancano, cioè siamo un'armata Brancaleone gestita male, che non ti da la sensazione di avere un futuro. E questo è grave.....



No. Noi siamo una società di recupero crediti. Galliani poi a furia di parlare di bilanci ha trasformato i tifosi. Adirittura a non volere manco Ibrino...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No. Noi siamo una società di recupero crediti. Galliani poi a furia di parlare di bilanci ha trasformato i tifosi. Adirittura a non volere manco Ibrino...



Prendere Ibra significherebbe cedere Mario l'anno ventuto (Elsha do per scontato che partirebbe già quest'anno) e non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prendere Ibra significherebbe cedere Mario l'anno ventuto (Elsha do per scontato che partirebbe già quest'anno) e non ne vale la pena.



Non cambia niente Ibra o non Ibra. 
-Se non arrivi tra le prime tre, sei comunque costretto a cedere 
-Se qualcuno fa una grande annata e vengono pagartelo, sei costretto a cedere.

Non prendere Ibra, rallenterebbe solo il processo.

Chiuso Ot


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No. Noi siamo una società di recupero crediti. *Galliani poi a furia di parlare di bilanci ha trasformato i tifosi.* Adirittura a non volere manco Ibrino...



concordo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non cambia niente Ibra o non Ibra.
> -Se non arrivi tra le prime tre, sei comunque costretto a cedere
> -Se qualcuno fa una grande annata e vengono pagartelo, sei costretto a cedere.
> 
> ...



Su Ibra non cambio idea, meglio che resti a Parigi. Chiuso OT.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>



 ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2013)

Higuain accolto da De Laurentiis e Benitez.... con la torta


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Lollo interista (25 Luglio 2013)

Magari 40 pippi sono esagerati,come ho scritto prima,ma resta un grande attaccante,non un fenomeno,ma decisamente un gran giocatore,non così inferiore a Cavani,e cmq tra lui,Gomez e Tevez,3 grandi colpi mediatici per la Serie A,anche se la mia squadra 3 ci arriva col binocolo,in parte sono contento che si possa assistere a un campionato decisamente interessante














































e cmq,per non dimenticare 






EDIT: è già stato pubblicato


----------



## O Animal (26 Agosto 2013)

Benzema non la smette più di segnare.. E le 40 zucche pagate da De Laurentiis mi suonano ancora di piu' come una follia per uno che non sa nemmeno stare in piedi sugli scogli..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Benzema non la smette più di segnare.. E le 40 zucche pagate da De Laurentiis mi suonano ancora di piu' come una follia per uno che non sa nemmeno stare in piedi sugli scogli..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Benzema non la smette più di segnare.. E le 40 zucche pagate da De Laurentiis mi suonano ancora di piu' come una follia per uno che non sa nemmeno stare in piedi sugli scogli..



La battuta è carina
però oggettivamente dei calciatori arrivati quest'anno lui mi sembra il migliore
altra pasta rispetto a Gomes


----------



## O Animal (27 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La battuta è carina
> però oggettivamente dei calciatori arrivati quest'anno lui mi sembra il migliore
> altra pasta rispetto a Gomes



Condivido su Gomez.. Basti vedere quando toni è tornato al campionato italiano che non ne metteva più nemmeno una.. Campionati troppo diversi, così come quello spagnolo.. Pronto per essere smentito dai fatti ma i 40 di higuain mi sono suonati come i 40 miliardi per jose mari.. Higuain faceva panchina nel real e quando entrava aveva gli assist di 3/4 dei migliori assist man del mondo.. Modric, Ronaldo, di Maria, ozil ed in un campionato di difensori scarsi come quello spagnolo di certo non faceva i 40/50 goal di Ronaldo e messi..


----------

